# Lionel switches



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

I am running the o scale, black tie track. Do I have to use the 042 or 022 switches or are there others that will work. The O27 stuff is not thick enough, right?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes the 022 is automatic the 042 is manual both are O. The o27's will work if you prop the up about 1/4 inch But the pins will fit loose in the O gage track but it can be done. If you have a large engine it may not work on the shallow o27 switch.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have heard of conversion pins that connect O to O/27 track.
I have never seen any though. 
(T man probably will make some now.)

Put my order in for a couple of dozen T.

The big O trains will either derail or hit the O/27 switch itself maneuvering through the curve.

A large engine won't go through the curve on the o/27 switch, it should run through the straight part.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*O to 027 Track Trick*



big ed said:


> I have heard of conversion pins that connect O to O/27 track.
> I have never seen any though.
> (T man probably will make some now.)
> 
> ...


Easy as Pie. Just use some fine copper wire like phone cable.I crimped the lower section first then got a snug fit. Try not to fit the wire on the bottom seam. The wire is extented for show. No need to take yor money, Ed.
I can send you 20 for $20. Shipping a stamp. Track or Track Pins not included, Owning the Original T-man Pin adapters priceless.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

So then I guess the pliers come with it?

I did see some somewhere, one time, can't remember where.
One side was for the O and the other for O/27.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have some O-27/O-31 pins here, I'll look around and see who I ordered it from. Here you go: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Gargraves-O-802-O-27-Gauge-Track-Mating-Pin-p/gar-802.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have some O-27/O-31 pins here, I'll look around and see who I ordered it from. Here you go: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Gargraves-O-802-O-27-Gauge-Track-Mating-Pin-p/gar-802.htm



Did you see the date when that was posted?

Your a little late with the answer.

Those are for pins for mating to gargrave tracks, I wonder if they would work for, O Lionel to O/27 Lionel?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the answer is no. I picked up a dozen because I was apparently mistaken when I read the description, us novices will do that.  I just looked, and of course they don't work!.  I thought I had found the ideal thing to mate the two tracks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, the answer is no. I picked up a dozen because I was apparently mistaken when I read the description, us novices will do that.  I just looked, and of course they don't work!.  I thought I had found the ideal thing to mate the two tracks.


I can't really see by the picture. (the enlarged picture is the same size! I hate that!)
They do look sort of round.
Did you get them yet.
Do you know for sure that they won't work?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I have them and they don't work. They connect to an O-27 track just fine, but the other end is smaller, not bigger. Another good idea out the window! I can't imagine why there isn't a solution, I'd think this would be more common need than mating to the Gargrave tracks.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A brass sleeve would work just as well. You just need the correct diameter.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The classic "fix" I see in looking is to simply jam the O pin into the O-27 track and form the track around it. I guess that will work, but I was looking for an elegant solution.

I have a lot of O-27 track, so I was thinking of having a couple of runs on the layout using it, since I can't seem to win an auction on eBay lately on track. Guys are paying $1.50/ea for old track, I can have brand new track for $2. I refuse to go past $1/ea.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The classic "fix" I see in looking is to simply jam the O pin into the O-27 track and form the track around it. I guess that will work, but I was looking for an elegant solution.
> 
> I have a lot of O-27 track, so I was thinking of having a couple of runs on the layout using it, since I can't seem to win an auction on eBay lately on track. Guys are paying $1.50/ea for old track, I can have brand new track for $2. I refuse to go past $1/ea.


JamesH has some o/27 track for sale here.
He also has some switches.


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5156


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Has some black tie track too.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5184


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Has some switches too.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5165


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Try to go O if you have the room ,the switches are better. Train shows have rusty track by the box. 1.50 is crazy. The three footer straight are great.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm looking to find a local train show and see what kind of track I can find.

I have a bunch of 022 switches that I've reconditioned and have ready for the layout. I figure the main loops will be O, and maybe the trolleys will run on O-27


----------



## Chris129 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi there, I had some very cheap by a machine shop. Was thinking of mass producing them for sale, guess I should have.


----------

